# Tropical Queensland, Cooktown area



## moloch05 (Dec 21, 2009)

This report covers the area between Cooktown and the Atherton Tablelands. Nick, Holly and I went for a night drive on my final night in Cooktown. The next day, I headed south and stopped whenever I saw interesting habitat. The trip to Malanda in the Atherton Tablelands took most of the day.

This is a view of the Cooktown area at the mouth of the Endeavor River.







Those distant plateaus looked very inviting. 






This wetland was on the outskirts of Cooktown. It was a seasonally flooded area that is surrounded by paperbarks. Portions of the reserve had been burned but there was deep leaf litter in some areas and this was attractive to the small skinks.











Magpie Geese were abundant on the swamp as they are in almost any northern wetland:






Green Pygmy Goose -- nicely marked little waterfowl.






Australian Jacana or Lotusbird -- common on the lily pads.
juvie





adult







Lace Monitor (_Varanus varius_) -- I heard this big lizard run and then climb a tree.











Brown Bicarinate Rainbow Skink (_Carlia storri_) -- This was the common skink in the leaf litter around the swamp. I rested on the ground and watched this little lizard. After awhile, it must have felt that I posed no threat and it relaxed. Suddenly, it shot over to the base of a nearby tree and captured this spider. The spider was large for the skink and they fought for a few moments before the skink killed and then swallowed the arachnid.
















Closed Litter Rainbow Skink (_Carlia longipes_) -- common around the swamp.













1, 2 Common Crow
3, 4 Blue Argus -- a blue version of a Painted Lady




















Black Mountain -- This area was a few kms south of Cooktown. The black hills are not all that extensive but are the home of three endemic herps.











Cycads were abundant here.












Black Mountain Rainbow Skink (_Carlia scirtetis_) -- I only saw this at dusk this year. The days were hot and the skinks must have been sheltering in their crevices until late in the day when it was a little cooler. These little skinks are bold and curious. They would run right up to me if I stood motionless on a boulder. 






Nick and I searched the rocks at night with hopes of finding Black Mountain Geckos (_Nactus galgajuga_) but this year, we had no success. I don't think that we moved far enough into the boulder field. Nick did find several Ring-tailed Gecko (_Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus_) including this cute little kid.
1, 2 -- a juvenile 
3, 4 -- adult:



















Brown Tree Snake (_Boiga irregularis_) -- We saw this snake on the road at night.







Northern Death Adder (_Acanthophis praelongus_) -- These are such exciting little snakes. This one put on a very nice show by flattening the body. 


















The highway passed through dry country:










Fire-tailed Skink (_Morethia taeniopleura_) -- These are pretty little skinks. This one lived on a granite outcrop.













This river had quite a number of interesting fish. I always enjoy looking for the natives even though they are hard to photograph. Australia is home to a host of rainbow fish and some of these are dazzling with ornate fins. 





1, 2 -- Coal Grunter
3 -- Spangled Perch
4 -- Rainbow Fish

















Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Dec 22, 2009)

Great photos David, Black Mountain is a great place to visit. Did you see any Cophixalus saxatilis while you were there? 

Aaron


----------



## FAY (Dec 22, 2009)

Fantastic pics as usual David.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2009)

I love checking out your pics ..never a disapointment ...


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2009)

Great pics David..... looks like a fantastic trip your having.


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, all. I am almost finished with 2 more posts to go. The trip was certainly fun and productive.

Aaron, it was dry when I visited Black Mountains so I did not see the frog. Have you found it before? If so, I would love to see a photo. The males are supposed to be nicely coloured and different from others of the genus.

Regards,
David


----------



## No-two (Dec 22, 2009)

Great pics, that second nothern adder is fantastic. They're great animals.


----------

